# New Cole Haan Woven Bronze - Heaven!



## katekenn (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought my first Kindle in February at the Kindle 2 launch and debated whether or not to get a cover. While I liked my naked Kindle just fine, I realized that for safety it really needed a cover so I searched around (including these boards). The Cole Haan Woven Bronze just kept calling to me so I finally hit the "order" button even though it was not in stock. I figured it would be restocked pretty quickly.

Two months later I still couldn't get an answer about why the cover was still out of stock and began looking at other options, but I really wanted THAT cover! Just then I got an email saying that it would be shipping soon.

I have now had it a week and I am in love. Turns out the reason it took so long was because they were designing a hinge. I didn't even realize the Kindle had a spot for a hinge and had wondered how I would like the elastic holding the Kindle. Well the hinge is just perfect - I was able to fold the cover back on itself easily first time - it is wonderful!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Kate, welcome. Congrats on your first post. Glad to have you join us here!

Thanks for the info on the Cole-Haan cover. Interesting to know it has hinges. I wonder if they'll make one for the DX?

L


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats. Hopefully it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Katekenn,

Last week I received the Cole Haan red weave with hinge; I adore this cover, too! Congrats!

*


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Its beautiful! I have had my eye on this cover too, but it had always been out of stock. 

How does it feel? Is it easy to fold back when reading?  Does it bother you that the cover does not have anything to keep it closed? Do you find that the cover protects the screen well?

Sorry for so many questions!! I just love the cover and want someone that has it in their hands to tell me what its like. I am having a hard time now deciding on this cover and an Oberon cover. I had an oberon cover for my K1 and LOVED it. Now that I just got a K2, I need a cover, and I already know I love oberon.

Enjoy both your K2 and cover!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have wanted a Hahn cover, but ordered a Oberon. I am now flucuating between an Octo or a Hahn, but the Hahn doesn't come in the color I want anymore. I will keep checking!!

Thanks for posting how wonderful it is!


----------



## katekenn (Jun 14, 2009)

Melissa -

To answer your questions:

The woven leather feels wonderful - and I like the look of it - it feels like I am carrying around a very special leather bound book. The leather has a bit of a sparkle to it - sort of like how the paint finish on my car sparkles in the sunlight.

I have to think that the cover was manufactured to fold back because it did so with such ease the very first time.

I'm not bothered at all by not having a clasp to keep the cover closed - in fact I think that would ruin the look. With the hinge, the Kindle is so secure inside that it really doesn't need it. The screen is protected very well in my opinion.

Just two things: I was a bit concerned after I opened the package and closely examined the cover because there seemed to be several flaws in the leather. I thought I might have to send it back because there shouldn't be those type of flaws in such an expensive piece, but I looked more closely and realized that the "flaws" were little bits of glue that had not been removed in the manufacturing process. A little disappointing from a company with such a reputation, but only took a minute to rub them off.

The second: Not sure why this is, but if you go to the Kindle store and search on "Cole Haan" you won't find the Kindle products. You have to search all of Amazon for "Cole Haan Kindle" and you get all of the covers. You will see the non-hinge covers listed as "out of stock" and the new hinged ones as ready to ship. Not sure who has dropped the ball there at Amazon...

_*Amazon search: Cole Haan Kindle*_


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

katekenn,

thanks so much for taking the time to answer my questions! It is a beautiful cover! I just ordered the amazon cover for mine b/c I was getting nervous about it not being protected. this way it will give me time to decide between the cole haan and oberon. thanks again!


----------



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

I literally JUST posted asking if anyone has this cover. The Ruby Red Cole Haan is on my wish list at Amazon, but I am on the fence because I JUST GOT an Oberon a month ago.  Cover overload.  If piossible, could you please post some pictures!


----------



## liaden16 (Jul 2, 2009)

That is really a heaven wallet. a new cole haan woven with a bronze color.

_________________
circle city copperworks


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

i love the bronze and red colors. The covers are beautiful.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw matching hobo purses on ebags.com in gold and I think I saw one in red too.
Very beautiful and ebags often has a20% off certificate.  Still over $200, but very stunning!  I'm a purse collector and have rapidly become a Kindle cover collector, especially Oberon.  I need to get rid of a few of both for some space and to buy a new Oberon and a Cole Haan!
Paula ny


----------



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wondering how your Cole Haan cover is holding up!  I am considering buying one this afternoon...


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been trying to decide on a cover other than the basic Amazon one I bought with my Kindle in early June.  I've been debating getting this one ever since this message was originally posted. 

I love the woven look and the bronze color.  And I really wanted a cover with hinges.

Thanks for posting about this cover.  I didn't know it was out there until I saw this post, and it's exactly the kind of cover I wanted (good quality, hinges, neutral color, simple design).

I finally ordered it last week and it should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Daisy1960 said:


> *Katekenn,
> 
> Last week I received the Cole Haan red weave with hinge; I adore this cover, too! Congrats!
> 
> ...


*

I just got the same cover. I love it *


----------

